# Grocery Bags, 20+



## Peanut butter (Nov 9, 2018)

Other cart was hidden with bottled water.
2.88 no tip
Didn't know how to handle it.
Gave a low rating.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. 

Now you know. Live and learn, then move on.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

You're a new member.....this is a free tip to you.

Never ever pick someone up from a grocery store. It will ALWAYS be a min fare with no tip.

Shuffle is your friend.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I have a large carabiner with a padded handle, i can get a bunch of bags on it. Makes loading and unloading very fast. 

Sadly that was a short trip. But you did your good deed for the day.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Peanut butter said:


> Other cart was hidden with bottled water.
> 2.88 no tip
> Didn't know how to handle it.
> Gave a low rating.


If that's your first, it's ok. 
We all get one. 
If it's not, shame on you!!!


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

3 bags is my limit. A full cart is a drive by cancel. No charge if X, shuffle if Pool.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I never understood the position that we are somehow above helping a mom get her groceries home. Yeah, the short trips are a little aggravating. But its short. I could see if it was costco or something, and the stuff purchased won't fit in the car.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Peanut butter said:


> Other cart was hidden with bottled water.
> 2.88 no tip
> Didn't know how to handle it.
> Gave a low rating.


Lock the door, take the car out of park, and floor it. That's how you HANDLE it


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Peanut butter said:


> Other cart was hidden with bottled water. 2.88 no tip
> Didn't know how to handle it. Gave a low rating.


Sounds to me like you handled it well:
You completed the trip, one-starred the paxhole, and learned a good lesson.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Fozzie said:


> Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores.
> 
> Now you know. Live and learn, then move on.


So what are you trying to say?


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

shuffle them walmart pax, do the truffle shuffle ☺


----------



## Star Lord (Oct 2, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> I never understood the position that we are somehow above helping a mom get her groceries home. Yeah, the short trips are a little aggravating. But its short. I could see if it was costco or something, and the stuff purchased won't fit in the car.


We are not "above" helping others.. We just don't want to work for free. That's all..

Most of us that drive Uber/Lyft have bills to pay, and this is all we have to pay our bills with..

So for paxholes to abuse the system, and try to sucker us to work for pennies or for free, it's simply not right/fair..

Not to mention, Uber/Lyft needs as many paxholes they can get their hands on, even if it means making the driver spend 20+ minutes of their time, gas, and expenses to earn a measly $3.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

If there are that many bags I just down rate them for wait time unless there's a cash tip. I'm always frightened that if I'm almost to the pax (i.e. I can see them) and cancel, it will go against me in Uber's eyes somehow.

I don't abide by the "don't pick up at grocery stores" rule. Often times it's an employee or someone with just one or two bags. Easy peasy. And at least a couple of times I've gotten a $5 tip from someone with a lot of bags.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores.
> 
> Now you know. Live and learn, then move on.


Of if you drive XL...

Don't pickup at Home Depot.
Don't pickup at Ikea.
Don't pickup at Costco.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Got tipped in a way last week from a grocery store pick up , so not always bad. Found one full bag in the back later on the pax didn't notice and left behind. Since the $15 return fee was more than the groceries were worth they told me to keep it. Made for kind of a mish mash of a meal later on what was in it but couldn't beat the price.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Peanut butter said:


> Other cart was hidden with bottled water.
> 2.88 no tip
> Didn't know how to handle it.
> Gave a low rating.


Happy Thanksgiving!

Lol.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I never understood the position that we are somehow above helping a mom get her groceries home. Yeah, the short trips are a little aggravating. But its short. I could see if it was costco or something, and the stuff purchased won't fit in the car.


That mom don't tip so screw her and her bags.
I'd rather make $3.75 less that day than help her and feel unappreciated.
Walk home!



DexNex said:


> Of if you drive XL...
> 
> Don't pickup at Home Depot.
> Don't pickup at Ikea.
> Don't pickup at Costco.


Yep, learned that the hard way.
I did a fully assembled gas grill as a noob from Home Depot.
I'm still get mad at myself when I think about it.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

I avoid stores all together unless it's a decent surge ride 
If Screwber or Gryft pays decent for wait time I might help an old person with their groceries but nah I figured out from day one hauling paxholes from stores on base fare rates it's a total loser


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I never understood the position that we are somehow above helping a mom get her groceries home. Yeah, the short trips are a little aggravating. But its short. I could see if it was costco or something, and the stuff purchased won't fit in the car.


The other thing to keep in mind is that a lot of us wouldn't knowingly take a minimum fare. Especially drive a few miles to pickup point for a measly $3.75. You might not do it either if you knew.
But we do it because we don't know what it's going to be.

If we know it's a grocery store, the odds are it is a minimum fare. And I like playing the odds.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

I am sick to my stomach. Please tell me she was elderly or something so I don't vomit out of disgust.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Yep....we've all done those NOOB rides. I remembered my wake up moment in my 35k Ford and Ikea pickup ......my trunk was huge and was filled to the max from a younger starter apartment shopper. The back seat filled with some bigger stuff and the I guess was on shelves for a long time. My whole back seat, trunk and floor mats filled with pallet dust and spider webs.....no tip if I can remember that far back.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Yep....we've all done those NOOB rides. I remembered my wake up moment in my 35k Ford and Ikea pickup ......my trunk was huge and was filled to the max from a younger starter apartment shopper. The back seat filled with some bigger stuff and the I guess was on shelves for a long time. My whole back seat, trunk and floor mats filled with pallet dust and spider webs.....no tip if I can remember that far back.


Wow that's horrible, good thing it didn't happen to me I might get really vocal with the passenger and cancel the ride 
But mostly I am night driver I deal with diffrent set of paxholes lol


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

At least they're in bags.
Here in Progressive Socialist California the ultra class politicians passed a law that charges people a dime for each bag. This is supposed to incentivize them to reuse bags.
I pulled up to a pick up once and there were two baskets of groceries and NONE OF THEM WERE IN BAGS. 
I was nice about it tho. I did slow down a little and roll down the window to tell her that "I can't spend a half hour loading and unloading, sorry, got another call with no cargo to load." 
CANX


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> At least they're in bags.
> Here in Progressive Socialist California the ultra class politicians passed a law that charges people a dime for each bag. This is supposed to incentivize them to reuse bags.
> I pulled up to a pick up once and there were two baskets of groceries and NONE OF THEM WERE IN BAGS.
> I was nice about it tho. I did slow down a little and roll down the window to tell her that "I can't spend a half hour loading and unloading, sorry, got another call with no cargo to load."
> CANX


I hope they where the tree huggers type who voted for such law maybe they rethink about what they have done lol


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ubering around said:


> I hope they where the tree huggers type who voted for such law maybe they rethink about what they have done lol


Oh, you don't know West Coast Liberals, do you?
Progressives don't THINK, they FEEL.
Everything is about how they feel.

They feel warm and fuzzy for helping out baby seals by reducing plastics, so, that's what counts.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Peanut butter said:


> Other cart was hidden with bottled water.
> 2.88 no tip
> Didn't know how to handle it.
> Gave a low rating.


I remember my first week of driving...


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> At least they're in bags.
> Here in Progressive Socialist California the ultra class politicians passed a law that charges people a dime for each bag. This is supposed to incentivize them to reuse bags.
> I pulled up to a pick up once and there were two baskets of groceries and NONE OF THEM WERE IN BAGS.
> I was nice about it tho. I did slow down a little and roll down the window to tell her that "I can't spend a half hour loading and unloading, sorry, got another call with no cargo to load."
> CANX





Ubering around said:


> I hope they where the tree huggers type who voted for such law maybe they rethink about what they have done lol





UberBastid said:


> Oh, you don't know West Coast Liberals, do you?
> Progressives don't THINK, they FEEL.
> Everything is about how they feel.
> 
> They feel warm and fuzzy for helping out baby seals by reducing plastics, so, that's what counts.


It must suck for you living here, what with the country's best economy, high percentage of intelligent educated people, and pro labor/pro consumer government, among other things.
After the recent election, you may want to move. Don't let toll gate hit you in the trunk on the way out.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

For all of you insisting that cancelling is the bold move, i hope your mom, sister, aunt, wife, grandma, never have to use Uber to get groceries.


----------



## Jackryanyes (Aug 18, 2018)

Once had a pool rider from home depot. He had lumber and 8 bags of concrete. He'll no. Cancelled him, had to answer for his complaint.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I am a cherry picker
I hardly ever cancel, but do decline or time out if I think it's anywhere near retail....but I also think nobody is perfect & taking your lumps in this game will only make you a better driver (decision maker) down the road.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> For all of you insisting that cancelling is the bold move, i hope your mom, sister, aunt, wife, grandma, never have to use Uber to get groceries.


Moms dead
No sisters, only a brother who was an ex football player
Aunts all dead
Three ex wives who I don't GAF about
Grandmas dead

Next?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> Moms dead
> No sisters, only a brother who was an ex football player
> Aunts all dead
> Three ex wives who I don't GAF about
> ...


Your brother in laws sisters friend


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Jackryanyes said:


> Once had a pool rider from home depot. He had lumber and 8 bags of concrete. He'll no. Cancelled him, had to answer for his complaint.


Now, this rider is just stupid. HD rents trucks for like 20 bucks.



Solid 5 said:


> Moms dead
> No sisters, only a brother who was an ex football player
> Aunts all dead
> Three ex wives who I don't GAF about
> ...


Daughter? Best friends mom, etc,? Girlfriend?


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> For all of you insisting that cancelling is the bold move, i hope your mom, sister, aunt, wife, grandma, never have to use Uber to get groceries.


Will I am not out there in the snow to do volunteer work I have bills to pay 
Plus non of family members use Uber they all have cars and we help each other out if they need a ride to the airport or something


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

DexNex said:


> Of if you drive XL...
> 
> Don't pickup at Home Depot.
> Don't pickup at Ikea.
> Don't pickup at Costco.


I'd take a gamble as an xl driver and depending on the time it day since these stores aren't as common as supermarkets where you are pretty sure put a 2 mile or under ride.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

gaijinpen said:


> It must suck for you living here, what with the country's best economy, high percentage of intelligent educated people, and pro labor/pro consumer government, among other things.
> After the recent election, you may want to move. Don't let toll gate hit you in the trunk on the way out.


I spend half my time looking at people, watching the news, etc and just shaking my head.
No, I will stick for a while.
I am a native Californian. I love my state.
She's a little burned up right now, the socialists have let our forests go without a good harvest for decades; so nature is doing it.
The recent election will have no effect. It's the same elitists doing the same thing they been doing for decades. Pelosi and Feinstein have been in power for a long time. 
Some day soon, Cali will need me -- and people like me.
I'll hang for a while.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> If there are that many bags I just down rate them for wait time unless there's a cash tip. I'm always frightened that if I'm almost to the pax (i.e. I can see them) and cancel, it will go against me in Uber's eyes somehow.
> 
> I don't abide by the "don't pick up at grocery stores" rule. Often times it's an employee or someone with just one or two bags. Easy peasy. And at least a couple of times I've gotten a $5 tip from someone with a lot of bags.


Every Walmart pickup I've done has been an employee.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> For all of you insisting that cancelling is the bold move, i hope your mom, sister, aunt, wife, grandma, never have to use Uber to get groceries.


I would nicely explain to my mom or grandma that no one is going to want to pick them up from the grocery store with all your bags for $8, since the driver is only getting $4.
I would hope they understand and make other arrangements.

You understand why there's a reason that we don't like to pick up from grocery stores right?

Many that first come to this site and hadn't heard it from other drivers say in their very first post that they figured out not to pick up from stores all on their own.
Why do you think that is?

We don't do charity work. At least that's not what I signed up for.

Women can also wear big boy pants.



Z129 said:


> Every Walmart pickup I've done has been an employee.


I see the mods are sticking together on this one


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

Peanut butter said:


> Other cart was hidden with bottled water.
> 2.88 no tip
> Didn't know how to handle it.
> Gave a low rating.


I hope it was pool and the second rider had to sit there and wait as she unloaded the bags at her house without any help


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I would nicely explain to my mom or grandma that no one is going to want to pick them up from the grocery store with all your bags for $8, since the driver is only getting $4.
> I would hope they understand and make other arrangements.
> 
> You understand why there's a reason that we don't like to pick up from grocery stores right?
> ...


No. We do not have an agenda to get anybody to do grocery store pickups. I do NOT recommend drivers do Walmart/Grocery Store pickups. But, in fact, ALL of my Walmart pickups have been employees. I've never had a puker in 4k+ rides but I still carry emesis bags and recommend other drivers do the same.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> For all of you insisting that cancelling is the bold move, i hope your mom, sister, aunt, wife, grandma, never have to use Uber to get groceries.


I don't think we're on the same page here.

I don't want people not to get picked up, I just don't want to have to be the person doing it. If I accept a ping and it's going to a grocery store, I eat a cancel and allow a fellow driver the opportunity to do their good deed of the day.

I don't expect others to ferry me around to do my shopping, and I just hope that others don't take advantage of me in the same fashion. People have cars, or friends with cars, or neighbors, or even grocery delivery straight to their door. There's no need to inconvenience drivers.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Now, this rider is just stupid. HD rents trucks for like 20 bucks.
> 
> Daughter? Best friends mom, etc,? Girlfriend?


 I have two boys, one of them would be considered and unaccompanied minor .

My best friends mom is dead.

Girlfriends are just as bad as ex-wives, don't have one of those either.

There are plenty of straws for you to grasp at over by the to-go area. Generally I like your posts a lot, but you really coming across as a major shill here.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Z129 said:


> I've never had a puker in 4k+ rides but I still carry emesis bags and recommend other drivers do the same.


I use them more of a conversation starter.

They usually ask what they are...

Which hopefully leads to a craziest uber ride story

Which hopefully leads to a tip


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> I hope it was pool and the second rider had to sit there and wait as she unloaded the bags at her house without any help


No pool in our territory so he got lucky on that one.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> I never understood the position that we are somehow above helping a mom get her groceries home. Yeah, the short trips are a little aggravating. But its short. I could see if it was costco or something, and the stuff purchased won't fit in the car.


Because we are getting paid $3 for it and the customers don't tip. If the customers even tipped $2 this wouldn't be an issue. These customers in great part do it to themselves.

FWIW I usually do pick up at grocery stores -- if I am in the mood for it. But OTOH if I am really in need of money and get a couple of these high hassle, $3, no tip rides it really ruins my mood and I get pissed off. If I'm not in the mood I will cancel or not accept it.



Star Lord said:


> We are not "above" helping others.. We just don't want to work for free. That's all..
> 
> Most of us that drive Uber/Lyft have bills to pay, and this is all we have to pay our bills with..
> 
> ...


Right on. I'll say this. I've helped more passengers with 10+ bags of groceries and NOT received a tip than I have cancelled such trips.

It's not us the drivers being the jerks here. It it is the company for pocketing most of the fare on the short trips and the riders for not tipping us. The social contract clearly calls for tipping drivers when they help you load 10+ bags of groceries yet able bodied people still aren't doing it.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I never understood the position that we are somehow above helping a mom get her groceries home. Yeah, the short trips are a little aggravating. But its short. I could see if it was costco or something, and the stuff purchased won't fit in the car.


It's not a matter of being "above" helping a mom with her groceries, it's a matter of being woefully underpaid to do it.

Being paid $2.88 for any ride is bad enough, but being expected to load and unload cargo for that same amount and not receive a tip is disgraceful.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Solid 5 said:


> Generally I like your posts a lot, but you really coming across as a major shill here.


I get that from people who feel defensive. My opinion is mine, not sponsored by the mothership. You need to work a little harder not to fall back on name calling when you don't like someone's opinion. You are entitled to yours, and i don't go after you personally if i disagree.



Nats121 said:


> It's not a matter of being "above" helping a mom with her groceries, it's a matter of being woefully underpaid to do it.
> 
> Being paid $2.88 for any ride is bad enough, but being expected to load and unload cargo for that same amount and not receive a tip is disgraceful.


I understand. Consider this though. Any ride could turn out to be $3.88. My position is, you can at least take pride in that you helped this person.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> If that's your first, it's ok.
> We all get one.
> If it's not, shame on you!!!


Alas, I have had a few of those. The only one I felt good about was an older lady with a disabled son. They lived in a very low income area. And they quickly unloaded everything themselves, despite my offer to help.

Then there was the very able-bodied young man who exited my car, hung onto the door and asked why I was being slow about unloading his groceries. My reply was "because I'm not" and advised him to do so himself quickly before I drove off with them and part of his arm

Heed advice above. If the name of a grocery or big-box store is revealed, I cancel. If it's only an address, I cancel as soon as I realize I'm about to pull into the parking lot.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> My position is, you can at least take pride in that you helped this person.


That's completely cool if you can get my landlord and bank to have the same attitude when I can only come up with half the rent and car payment going forward...


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> I get that from people who feel defensive. My opinion is mine, not sponsored by the mothership. You need to work a little harder not to fall back on name calling when you don't like someone's opinion.


And the Ignore feature has been activated, lovely little thing this site has, you probably should have kept up the ranking of family members, you may have eventually hit on one.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I understand. Consider this though. Any ride could turn out to be $3.88. My position is, you can at least take pride in that you helped this person.


UberBeemer 
Every single ride I do I take pride that I helped a person. Why does someone with grocery bags need more help than someone going to the airport?

As far as any ride turning into a minimum fare, that's the fear we all have when we accept a ride. When we see it's a grocery store it's like when a poker player gets a peek at the other players hand. 
Would it be smart if he continued playing knowing he had a losing hand?
To help him out?


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Ubering around said:


> I avoid stores all together unless it's a decent surge ride
> If Screwber or Gryft pays decent for wait time I might help an old person with their groceries but nah I figured out from day one hauling paxholes from stores on base fare rates it's a total loser


once had a call from the store and was a marathoner in Santa Monica; all kinds of ppl may call from the store.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> That's completely cool if you can get my landlord and bank to have the same attitude when I can only come up with half the rent and car payment going forward...


Right. Because when you're $3.88 short on rent...



Cableguynoe said:


> UberBeemer
> Every single ride I do I take pride that I helped a person. Why does someone with grocery bags need more help than someone going to the airport?
> 
> As far as any ride turning into a minimum fare, that's the fear we all have when we accept a ride. When we see it's a grocery store it's like when a poker player gets a peek at the other players hand.
> ...


Your analogy is kind of off point. The poker player loses money in that scenario, but the driver at least made $3.88, enough for a gallon of gas and then some.

Don't get me wrong. Be selective if thats your thing. I just think it's your pride or ego getting in the way. One such ride a day is hardly going to ruin your week.

Justify it as you please, though.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

x100 said:


> once had a call from the store and was a marathoner in Santa Monica; all kinds of ppl may call from the store.


Did he have you drop him near the finish line? What a cheater!


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> I'd take a gamble as an xl driver and depending on the time it day since these stores aren't as common as supermarkets where you are pretty sure put a 2 mile or under ride.


Best Buy on Black Friday is good. Lots of TV runs.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> One such ride a day is hardly going to ruin your week.
> 
> Justify it as you please, though.


I disagree. One of those rides will ruin my day.
I'll be mad at myself for having taken it.



UberBeemer said:


> Your analogy is kind of off point. The poker player loses money in that scenario, but the driver at least made $3.88, enough for a gallon of gas and then some.
> 
> .


You must have missed the points I made before.
I would turn down all those $3.88 rides if I knew that's what they were before hand.
I know a lot of other drivers would too.
That's the beauty of the grocery store requests.
I actually know before hand.



DexNex said:


> Best Buy on Black Friday is good. Lots of TV runs.


I did a Best buy TV run once.
Dude called me before and promised me a tip.
Best part is he went in his car and sent the TV and hot girlfriend with me.
Then tipped me $20.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Z129 said:


> I've never had a puker in 4k+ rides but I still carry emesis bags and recommend other drivers do the same.





Kodyhead said:


> I use them more of a conversation starter. They usually ask what they are...


I answer back: _"Those are puke bags. Sorry, but I don't have any empty ones left!"_
<crickets>


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> For all of you insisting that cancelling is the bold move, i hope your mom, sister, aunt, wife, grandma, never have to use Uber to get groceries.


My mom, sister, aunt, wife, grandma would never be so rude as to go get groceries in a rideshare vehicle.


----------



## Mmmc (Jun 29, 2018)

Accepted (Cess)pool request by accident while texting a friend. Pick up at local supermarket. My entire SUV was filled with bags. Must have got her EBT card filled Even if I wanted to accept another pool couldnt fit them (over 20 bags & 2 cases of water) Helped load and unload as it would've took her forever (still took us 7 min). Her kids were called to help unload 1 didnt come out at all the other 1 grabbed 2 bags never came out again. 3.45 for the trip no tip. Reported her to Uber so never get matched with her again.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> Right. Because when you're $3.88 short on rent...


Try having it happen 2-3 times a day * 25 days a month.

I've had days where half my pings were minimum fares or very near it. It's very frustrating when you are out there trying to pay off a big bill for 10 hours that day and you end up getting 10 runs where 6 of those were for below $4 giving you a total of $60. I've had this happen too many times to even count.


----------



## SoDamnLucky34 (May 19, 2017)

Some people try/need to actually make money doing this and some people drive luxury cars doing poo and x for free and for "other" reasons.

Have you met my friend Ms. Shirlington?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

The only way I would've picked up that ride, and mind you, that's THE ONLY WAY, is....

Ugh! Forget it. I would never pick anyone up with all that crap and I'd tell them to rent a Uhaul.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> I never understood the position that we are somehow above helping a mom get her groceries home. Yeah, the short trips are a little aggravating. But its short. I could see if it was costco or something, and the stuff purchased won't fit in the car.


Says the Select driver who most likely will never see a grocery store pickup ping. lol!

ADD: Had not read entire thread before responding to your above comment. My reply was mostly in jest, but see you think it a _public service _we should consider offering, having read entire thread. That's a fair position. And I have probably given a half dozen (at least) _store pickups_ in my 4 years. And I do feel a bit of _helping out others_ good feeling when I did those.

That said, I completely agree with those who refuse to do a pickup where they need to load anything more than passenger/s for what they know will be a short trip.

Side note: One of my first grocery store pickups was at a Ralph's in Pasadena. Guy literally had a box full of booze. Took him maybe 2 blocks, he tipped $20. Which more than covered (paid it forward) for the next 5 pickups I did at grocery stores over the future years. : )



UberBeemer said:


> For all of you insisting that cancelling is the bold move, i hope your mom, sister, aunt, wife, grandma, never have to use Uber to get groceries.


I would never let any woman folk use Uber! Too risky with all the reports of .... well you know.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Uberbeemer, I was out today from 9am - 3pm. I made $9.65 with Uber. Two minimum trips and one cancel no show because the guy was actually 8 miles away and I refused to drive it for free. You seriously think I should help someone with 30 bags of groceries for $3 too? Come on...

I'm going to be honest. For days like today Uber is lucky I'm not cussing out the customers. It will be a cold day in hell when I will feel guilt for not helping able bodied people with their groceries for $2 an hour.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> At least they're in bags.
> Here in Progressive Socialist California the ultra class politicians passed a law that charges people a dime for each bag. This is supposed to incentivize them to reuse bags.
> I pulled up to a pick up once and there were two baskets of groceries and NONE OF THEM WERE IN BAGS.
> I was nice about it tho. I did slow down a little and roll down the window to tell her that "I can't spend a half hour loading and unloading, sorry, got another call with no cargo to load."
> CANX


There are plenty of stores such as Aldi that charge for bags as a cost-cutting measure in states that DON'T mandate charging for bags.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

If I see more than a cart worth of stuff I keep driving until they cancel or I have to shuffle first.

Now that I have most of the grocery stores in my area in my memory bank and can recognize them on the map when I get pinged, I usually let them time out instead of accepting the trip.


----------



## Grunions (May 25, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> I never understood the position that we are somehow above helping a mom get her groceries home. Yeah, the short trips are a little aggravating. But its short. I could see if it was costco or something, and the stuff purchased won't fit in the car.


Agreed. They hired a ride and are often grateful that we got them and their stuff home. Though I have yet to see a tip of out any grocery runs. Yes I get frustrated when the rides are under a mile, but not all Walmart/Grocery pickups are shoppers. I've picked up employees getting off work.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores.
> 
> Now you know. Live and learn, then move on.


I can just imagine Burt and Ernie as Uber drivers doing this grocery run.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Star Lord said:


> We are not "above" helping others.. We just don't want to work for free. That's all..
> 
> Most of us that drive Uber/Lyft have bills to pay, and this is all we have to pay our bills with..
> 
> ...


Whad'ya mean ?!!! She said she'll tip you on the app . AUTOMATIC ONE STAR IF THEY SAY THAT . Yesterday, i picked up a lady, waited and waited for her after she said 3 times, " I'll be right out !!! " ( she suppossedly said she was just dropping some book off ) then i drive her another 5 or so miles to a CHURCH . ( Yes, a church ! ) Just as she jumps out she says again, " I'll be sure to tip you " . I look at my phone 5 minutes later, no tip, 30 minutes later, no tip, end of the night, no tip, look at my computer from home the next morning, still no tip . God loves her ....lying just before she goes into a church .


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

moJohoJo said:


> Whad'ya mean ?!!! She said she'll tip you on the app . AUTOMATIC ONE STAR IF THEY SAY THAT . Yesterday, i picked up a lady, waited and waited for her after she said 3 times, " I'll be right out !!! " ( she suppossedly said she was just dropping some book off ) then i drive her another 5 or so miles to a CHURCH . ( Yes, a church ! ) Just as she jumps out she says again, " I'll be sure to tip you " . I look at my phone 5 minutes later, no tip, 30 minutes later, no tip, end of the night, no tip, look at my computer from home the next morning, still no tip . God loves her ....lying just before she goes into a church .


This is why we should have 24 hours to rate the riders in the Uber app, like Lyft allows. Having to rate them immediately, before being able to accept the next ride, is bullshit.
Every night I go through my Lyft rides, and rate the riders based on whether they tipped or not, which gives them a few hours to do the right thing. (Of course, if they did something negative during the ride, I downrate them immediately. But, most of my rides are uneventful.)


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I get that from people who feel defensive. My opinion is mine, not sponsored by the mothership.


It's not about feeling defensive, it's seeing bad guys being defended that turns people off, at least that's the way it is for me, and I believe the vast majority.

The reasons for defending them vary. Some are trolls looking for attention, some could possibly be on fuber's payroll, but for most it could be political ideology ("criticizing corporations is socialist behavior"), perceived self-interest ("don't rock the boat, I've got a system that works for me"),etc.

I think some of the defenders own or have owned businesses, and may have an adversarial bias toward workers.

Whatever the reason, it turns me off, especially when the defender is rude, and tells the critic to quit driving if they don't like the way fuber acts.

As many companies such as Southwest Airlines have demonstrated, a company can treat their workers with respect AND be very successful.

Fuber and gryft choose not to.

Most of the time when I've rebutted fuber defenders, I've jumped into discussions that I wasn't even involved in.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I get it. But jumping on someone and accusing them of being a troll or a shill is something that this site doesn't need. Agree or Disagree with ideas, don't attack people.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

How does a troll get into a discussion about 20 bags of groceries. So many other worthy things to be doing as a troll.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Karl Marx said:


> How does a troll get into a discussion about 20 bags of groceries. So many other worthy things to be doing as a troll.


A good troll can get into any subject and stir things up.

Trust me on this one


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Ubering around said:


> I avoid stores all together unless it's a decent surge ride
> If Screwber or Gryft pays decent for wait time I might help an old person with their groceries but nah I figured out from day one hauling paxholes from stores on base fare rates it's a total loser


I don't do grocery stores period.
....you pull your back lifting grocery bags or luggage who do you think will care?


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Grocery store pickups? Nope, don’t do them. If you do, can’t complain about the amount of shit piled in your car. 

If you pickup @ a bar, would you complain that the passengers are drunk?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> Grocery store pickups? Nope, don't do them. If you do, can't complain about the amount of shit piled in your car.
> 
> If you pickup @ a bar, would you complain that the passengers are drunk?


Bam!

Your logic is undeniable!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

gaijinpen said:


> It must suck for you living here, what with the country's best economy, high percentage of intelligent educated people, and pro labor/pro consumer government, among other things.
> After the recent election, you may want to move. Don't let toll gate hit you in the trunk on the way out.


MOVE? Hell NO! I love watching half the population of San Francisco s___t in the street. Thank you Democrats!









https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...d_eAhUuh-AKHStlCLoQMwguKAQwBA&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Solid 5 said:


> Moms dead
> No sisters, only a brother who was an ex football player
> Aunts all dead
> Three ex wives who I don't GAF about
> ...














SoDamnLucky34 said:


> Some people try/need to actually make money doing this and some people drive luxury cars doing poo and x for free and for "other" reasons.
> 
> Have you met my friend Ms. Shirlington?


It's like Chris Rock talking about Robitussin


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> MOVE? Hell NO! I love watching half the population of San Francisco s___t in the street. Thank you Democrats!
> View attachment 274662
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...d_eAhUuh-AKHStlCLoQMwguKAQwBA&iact=mrc&uact=8


Priceless!


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Don't get me wrong. Be selective if thats your thing. I just think it's your pride or ego getting in the way. One such ride a day is hardly going to ruin your week.


Uber pays us to drive from A to B. Uber does not pay us for anything else. Drivers can provide extra services at their pleasure, but opting out of this does not make a driver prideful or an egomaniac. It just means they are unwilling to work for free.

There are a lot of pax out there who are looking to take advantage of drivers in any way that they can. Whether it be using us as a pack mule to move their stuff around, use our car as a U-Haul to transport their boxes and bags of stuff, or any of the rest. I can only assume that the drivers who allow this are (a) noobs who don't know better (b) way too nice to say no or (c) way too desperate to turn down a fare.

I had one (and only one) of these grocery store runs. My story is like many others here, the lady pushes up her cart and expects me to be the pack mule. In a shameless attempt to get some kind of tip and not to get a 1 star, I loaded her bags into my car. She wanted me to take them into her house, but that is where I drew the line. I said that I couldn't go into her house for liability reasons. When all was said and done, 45 minutes gone from my life, $4.00 fare, no tip.

So I take grocery store runs with discretion, and if I see a cartful of stuff, I cancel and keep on driving. And it's not because I'm too proud to sling groceries, it's because the job description of Uber is *driving*, not being a grocery delivery boy.

As to the Grandma argument, any city big enough to have Uber is big enough to have some kind of transport service available to the elderly and disabled. It may not run on Grandma's ideal schedule, but it's there.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

AnotherUberGuy said:


> Uber pays us to drive from A to B. Uber does not pay us for anything else. Drivers can provide extra services at their pleasure, but opting out of this does not make a driver prideful or an egomaniac. It just means they are unwilling to work for free.
> 
> There are a lot of pax out there who are looking to take advantage of drivers in any way that they can. Whether it be using us as a pack mule to move their stuff around, use our car as a U-Haul to transport their boxes and bags of stuff, or any of the rest. I can only assume that the drivers who allow this are (a) noobs who don't know better (b) way too nice to say no or (c) way too desperate to turn down a fare.
> 
> ...


Somehow, Grandma managed to get around and do her grocery shopping before uber ever existed.


----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

When I first started I had a Walmart run, with Christmas gifts... Trunk Tetris (tm).


----------



## Grunions (May 25, 2018)

moJohoJo said:


> Whad'ya mean ?!!! She said she'll tip you on the app . AUTOMATIC ONE STAR IF THEY SAY THAT . Yesterday, i picked up a lady, waited and waited for her after she said 3 times, " I'll be right out !!! " ( she suppossedly said she was just dropping some book off ) then i drive her another 5 or so miles to a CHURCH . ( Yes, a church ! ) Just as she jumps out she says again, " I'll be sure to tip you " . I look at my phone 5 minutes later, no tip, 30 minutes later, no tip, end of the night, no tip, look at my computer from home the next morning, still no tip . God loves her ....lying just before she goes into a church .


I think _some_ people genuinely intend to tip, but get distracted and forget to follow through with it. I have had some tips come well after the ride, but most come as they get out.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

How can these assholes not tip ? Granted I'm a driver so I know to tip at ALL TIMES, I just don't get how people can be so cheap. 

I've seen pax with 5 bags or more try to use pool and I'm cancelling that shit every time after telling them that I can't take them on pool because there isn't enough trunk space for other riders.

I've had a-holes at the airport with a guest try squeezing two oversize luggages try to get smart after I say I'm going to make it work. Without starting the trip and driving away if they give me any lip I let them out immediately.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

When it’s slow, I hit up WalMart. I help load and unload. I am f.a.s.t. Maybe faster than they want but oh well bye I’m gone with my $3 min fare accepting azz

And at least 10% are shuffles

Only at night, low traffic.


----------



## FetaD (Feb 24, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> I never understood the position that we are somehow above helping a mom get her groceries home. Yeah, the short trips are a little aggravating. But its short. I could see if it was costco or something, and the stuff purchased won't fit in the car.





UberBeemer said:


> I get it. But jumping on someone and accusing them of being a troll or a shill is something that this site doesn't need. Agree or Disagree with ideas, don't attack people.


Funny, your quote that people were arguing with did exactly that. No one positioned themselves as "above" helping others. You characterized people who avoid short groceries runs as having this position. If you wanted to argue the idea, you would address probability, pay, etc only. You know, objective things rather than assuming people are "above" helping mom and her groceries. So, you attacked people's character and in turn people (one person?) attacked yours.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

FetaD said:


> Funny, your quote that people were arguing with did exactly that. No one positioned themselves as "above" helping others. You characterized people who avoid short groceries runs as having this position. If you wanted to argue the idea, you would address probability, pay, etc only. You know, objective things rather than assuming people are "above" helping mom and her groceries. So, you attacked people's character and in turn people (one person?) attacked yours.


I stand by my observation. Plenty of posts on the subject have stated in as many words, or equivilant, that its not worth their time. That, in my opinion, is basically saying "their" time is so valuable that "they" deserve nothing but "better" rides. Feel free to disagree, but if you want to debate character, shoot me a pm.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> There are plenty of stores such as Aldi that charge for bags as a cost-cutting measure in states that DON'T mandate charging for bags.


Aldi takes it to a whole different level lol


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Aldi takes it to a whole different level lol


Sams and costco too. But, they sell reuseable shopping bags. No idea why people don't use them.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

UberBeemer said:


> .....My position is, you can at least take pride in that you helped this person.


I'd take more pride in knowing that I did NOT help that person.


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> That, in my opinion, is basically saying "their" time is so valuable that "they" deserve nothing but "better" rides. Feel free to disagree, but if you want to debate character, shoot me a pm.


You continue to imply that because a person chooses to maximize the value of their time by seeking out more profitable fares, that somehow they are of bad character. That because a person may refuse to work for free, that they are somehow of bad character. That because a person may refuse to do random acts of charity in the context of driving for Uber, that they are somehow of bad character. On this point, we'll clearly have to agree to disagree.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

AnotherUberGuy said:


> You continue to imply that because a person chooses to maximize the value of their time by seeking out more profitable fares, that somehow they are of bad character. That because a person may refuse to work for free, that they are somehow of bad character. That because a person may refuse to do random acts of charity in the context of driving for Uber, that they are somehow of bad character. On this point, we'll clearly have to agree to disagree.


Not at all. Not saying that someone is of bad character. Just saying i think it isn't the burden it is claimed to be. I feel that people exaggerate the "hardship" of these types of trips to justify avoiding them. . And, Nobody does these for free, so that statement is an exaggeration too.

And, certainly, you don't have to agree.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Right. Because when you're $3.88 short on rent...
> 
> Your analogy is kind of off point. The poker player loses money in that scenario, but the driver at least made $3.88, enough for a gallon of gas and then some.
> 
> ...


The driver was paid $2.88 not $3.88

And there are markets where the minimum payout is LESS than $2.50


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Ok. Still, not free.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Ok. Still, not free.


I'd rather do it for nothing as a volunteer than do it for almost nothing to the benefit of the greedy execs and investors at uber.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> *How can these assholes not tip ? Granted I'm a driver so I know to tip at ALL TIMES, I just don't get how people can be so cheap.*


They are cash strapped and take advantage/misuse the service?


----------



## UberPhool (Mar 3, 2018)

Tips for OP:

Find that customer at Walmart and let him/her chase you around the building with their full cart. I recommended about 5mph should do the tricks.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> I stand by my observation. Plenty of posts on the subject have stated in as many words, or equivilant, that its not worth their time. That, in my opinion, is basically saying "their" time is so valuable that "they" deserve nothing but "better" rides. Feel free to disagree, but if you want to debate character, shoot me a pm.


Well when you are making below minimum wage your time becomes very valuable because you tend to need a lot of it to pay for things like food and shelter. In that 15-45 minutes I could have had a better run which might provide me a real living wage for the day.

Let me ask you this. I used to live in Chicago once myself. There are lots of homeless people. When you see a homeless person do you stop and offer to drive them around for free (or for say a quarter) or maybe even offer them "life coaching"? Why not? Is it because you are bad guy or "greedy"?



UberBeemer said:


> Not at all. Not saying that someone is of bad character. Just saying i think it isn't the burden it is claimed to be. I feel that people exaggerate the "hardship" of these types of trips to justify avoiding them. . And, Nobody does these for free, so that statement is an exaggeration too.
> 
> And, certainly, you don't have to agree.


It's a huge burden when you get them multiple times per day and you can't pay your rent or buy food for tomorrow because of the low pay.

You aren't understanding. Not everyone is earning $20+ an hour doing this and doing it in addition to their "Real job". Some people are doing it to not be homeless.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

There's a homeless vet that hangs out on the street here near a metra station. I have offered train fare, a hot meal, a ride to a shelter, but he refused each. But the thing is, this is a paying customer, we were talking about. So i don't get the connection to charity. $3 is a gallon or more of gasoline.

And i do understand. I support myself this way. I will take $2.88 for a half mile trip with groceries rather than risk going another 30 minutes with nothing. Slow money is better than no money.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> There's a homeless vet that hangs out on the street here near a metra station. I have offered train fare, a hot meal, a ride to a shelter, but he refused each. But the thing is, this is a paying customer, we were talking about. So i don't get the connection to charity. $3 is a gallon or more of gasoline.


I've helped lots of people above and beyond with their groceries too. I've carried 12 bags up three flights of stairs for a pregnant woman. That's up to me though. I can't do that for everyone *and shouldn't be expected to*. Not for $3 anyway.

The same for you offering to help that veteran. It was up to you and you decided to offer to help him. But you don't do the same for every homeless person you happen to drive by. You couldn't for various reasons.

Your tune would probably change very quickly if you were facing homelessness if you couldn't earn $200 that day and all you were getting was a bunch of grocery runs which pay you $2.50 for 25 minutes of your time. Your circumstances are different so getting a $3 grocery run once a day or week is no big deal to you. But try please to understand the position others might be in. For them earning more than $3 for 30 minutes might just be a matter of *survival*.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> When you see a homeless person do you stop and offer to drive them around for free (or for say a quarter) or maybe even offer them "life coaching"? Why not? Is it because you are bad guy or "greedy"?


So, let me turn the tables. Do you do the charity


touberornottouber said:


> The same for you offering to help that veteran. It was up to you and you decided to offer to help him. But you don't do the same for every homeless person you happen to drive by. You couldn't for various reasons.


I think this is apples and oranges. Taking a small fare is still getting paid, and good for you for helping.

If you get several of these every day, perhaps you need to adjust and work another area. A 25 minute run for 2.50? Isnt the current rate per minute $0.224? That's $5.60, not including mileage and base fee.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> So, let me turn the tables. Do you do the charity
> 
> I think this is apples and oranges. Taking a small fare is still getting paid, and good for you for helping.
> 
> If you get several of these every day, perhaps you need to adjust and work another area. A 25 minute run for 2.50? Isnt the current rate per minute $0.224? That's $5.60, not including mileage and base fee.


Yes I do lots of charity things for people and quite frankly I am nowhere near well off.

My minimum here is $3 but some others are at around $2.50 where they are. It can take a while to drive to the person, find them, wait for them to come out, load their groceries, drive them in traffic 1.5 miles down the road and then help them unload. This can and often does take 15-30 minutes. You have to count all the time you weren't available for another run.

Here in my area I think we get about 11 cents a minute as our pay. And the time to drive to pick up the customer is (usually) unpaid.

Note: I used to drive taxi too and the minimum realistically was about $5.00 ($4.20 technically if the trip were only 1/10th of a mile but that almost never happened). Plus the customers tipped at least twice as often as they do on Uber. Then we were expected to help with groceries and I always did. I had no problem with it then...


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Sticking with the 25 minute example, and assuming it isnt a premium pickup, and a base fare of $1.25 (not sure what that is by you. Here it us $1.43)

Base fare. $1.25
Time: 25 x 0.11 = 2.75
Distance: 1.5 x 0.76 = 1.14
Total, $5.14

With the new rates here:
Base: 1.43
Time: 25 x .224 = 5.60
Distance: 1.5 x .64 = $0.96
Total = 7.99

Not gonna make you rich, but a lot of other rides hover around $5. And if you just unload at the curb, its not a lot of time. Just seems like it.

There is a tip i have to offer that make this easier too. You can get a huge carabiner or two and loop a bunch of bags on each. Makes loading and unloading much faster.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

UberBeemer, remember you usually aren't paid for the time until you reach the pin. Also you aren't paid for the first two minutes of wait time from what I understand. So if you are paid for 25 minutes of time you probably actually spent somewhere between 30 to 40 minutes of your time doing that trip.

In my area if you spent 40 minutes total on a trip for $5.14 that likely means you made $5 an hour for that hour. In fact it often means you made $2.50 an hour because often it takes two hours to get a ping.

The following is more likely for a trip which takes 25 minutes in total:

Base fare. $1.25
Time: 15 x 0.11 = 1.65
Distance: 1.5 x 0.76 = 1.14
Total, $4.04

10 minutes being unpaid. At least time wise.

Actually from my time in living in Chicago (Roscoe and Broadway - Lakeview. circa-2002) I am used to carrying 10 - 15 plastic bags at once. It's a skill I picked up from walking from Treasure Island.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I assumed no premium pickup, so no pay for that or waiting. Most grocery trips i have, maybe even all, found the pax waiting outside, or at least at the door.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Peanut butter said:


> Other cart was hidden with bottled water.
> 2.88 no tip
> Didn't know how to handle it.
> Gave a low rating.


Always check your pick-up location ahead!

Walmart, Kroger, Costco = immediate cancellation in my book.

A few smarter passengers set the pin somewhere else in the same complex. They don't stand a chance either! 

FYI, the payout would have been $2.29 in my market.



touberornottouber said:


> Your tune would probably change very quickly if you were facing homelessness if you couldn't earn $200 that day and all you were getting was a bunch of grocery runs which pay you $2.50 for 25 minutes of your time. Your circumstances are different so getting a $3 grocery run once a day or week is no big deal to you. But try please to understand the position others might be in. For them earning more than $3 for 30 minutes might just be a matter of *survival*.


I couldn't agree with you more. However, profitability is an important factor in doing Uber.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Sticking with the 25 minute example, and assuming it isnt a premium pickup, and a base fare of $1.25 (not sure what that is by you. Here it us $1.43)
> 
> Base fare. $1.25
> Time: 25 x 0.11 = 2.75
> ...


We could go in circles all day around this subject.

But here's what we know.

Threads like this exist because after doing grocery store pickups, drivers feel ripped off and taken advantage off. 
Go with your gut. If it makes you feel like you just got screwed as OP felt, why go back?

Most drivers on this and other threads seem to not do them and recommend not doing them. 
Go with their gut. 
They've been through it and are giving this advice to help new drivers.

A few drivers claim to do them but in reading their other posts you'll see they tend to try to benefit Uber and riders, not so much drivers. 
Avoid their advice.

And the logic that you'll make $4 that you didn't have before is baloney!
That's assuming you don't get another ride. 
I feel like I'm losing money when I takes these rides, not when I cancel them.

The fact that someone would give this kind of tip that I quoted above, regardless of how simple and easy they might argue it is, is just another clear reason to just avoid grocery stores in the first place. 
LOL at having to find ways to make loading and unloading easier. 
Looks like something we would get on one of those classic Uber emails.

In conclusion, do yourself a favor and don't do grocery stores picks.

Employees? Who gives a damn. They can walk across the street and not make the driver go through a busy parking lot.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> And the logic that you'll make $4 that you didn't have before is baloney!
> That's assuming you don't get another ride.


You will get another ride regardless. And what's wrong with making loading and unloading quick? The fact that it mitigates the reason not to do these trips?

Go with your gut. I agree. Just try not to talk yourself out of too much money.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Yes I do lots of charity things for people and quite frankly I am nowhere near well off.
> 
> My minimum here is $3 but some others are at around $2.50 where they are. It can take a while to drive to the person, find them, wait for them to come out, load their groceries, drive them in traffic 1.5 miles down the road and then help them unload. This can and often does take 15-30 minutes. You have to count all the time you weren't available for another run.
> 
> ...


But with a taxi, you're cultivating a relationship, and the Pax knows it, too. If they like you, they'll request you next time. If they tip you, you'll accept their ride.

U/L don't work that way.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Sticking with the 25 minute example, and assuming it isnt a premium pickup, and a base fare of $1.25 (not sure what that is by you. Here it us $1.43)
> 
> Base fare. $1.25
> Time: 25 x 0.11 = 2.75
> ...


Interesting math skill you have there.

Even if it's not a premium pick up, It still takes time to accept the ping, Opening the map, Navigating to the pick up, Confirming the passenger, Waiting for passenger to get in, All those take time. Loading and unloading 20 grocery bags takes even more time.

While you might spend 25 minute total on the trip from ping acceptance to unloading and driving away, The actual time you have the passenger in the car with timer running is more like 10 mins. Instead of making $5.14 you are actually making $3.49. All those time loading (passenger not in car) and unloading (passenger already out of car) the bags are wasted since you are not getting paid, Which could have been avoided had this not been a trip to a grocery store.

This is the same reason why short trips are not profitable and most drivers prefer longer trips, You maximizing the time and distance when you have a passenger in your car instead of pissing your time and gas away driving towards your passenger and spending time on waiting and loading unloading.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> Interesting math skill you have there.
> 
> Even if it's not a premium pick up, It still takes time to accept the ping, Opening the map, Navigating to the pick up, Confirming the passenger, Waiting for passenger to get in, All those take time. Loading and unloading 20 grocery bags takes even more time.
> 
> ...


Another voice of reason.

Friends don't let friends do grocery store pickups.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Peanut butter said:


> Other cart was hidden with bottled water.
> 2.88 no tip
> Didn't know how to handle it.
> Gave a low rating.


Did you have to help them with the bags?

Still if sucks but to learn where the ping is coming from and not answer it from there next time.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Aerodrifting said:


> Interesting math skill you have there.


You should try it. Its fun.

Seriously, 20 bags takes maybe 1 minute to load by hand. I really think all this complaining is exaggeration. If getting out and helping isn't something you're inclined to do, that's your choice.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> You should try it. Its fun.
> 
> Seriously, 20 bags takes maybe 1 minute to load by hand. I really think all this complaining is exaggeration. If getting out and helping isn't something you're inclined to do, that's your choice.


Seriously? We are Uber drivers, Risking our vehicles and our lives to drive for less than a dollar per mile, We could face financial ruin the very next minute if something goes wrong, We have no health insurance or sick leave (But we are good at destroying our own health for driving long hours, less sleep and sitting in one position), no benefit or vacation, Making not much more than minimum wage workers in fast food chains or retail stores, *We are the ones that need help instead of going out of our way at our financial cost to help others. *

Like others have stated, Grocery trips tend to be short (1-2 miles at the most), Takes extra time to complete, Those who request grocery trips rarely tip, Most drivers can make more from another trip in the same amount of time than making 3.75 in 25 minutes. Most Uber drivers are not in a good financial situation to make charity runs like this.


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

Guess I'm the anomaly then. I've taken UberX from Marianos to home and they've always picked me up and I"m sure they're thankful they did. I get in the Marianos down on Madison and Halsted, put the groceries in, then go up to Buena Park, Sheridan/Montrose. The old rate that would've paid out about $12, then I always tip $5 if I'm using a trunk. $17 for 30 minutes.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Seriously, 20 bags takes maybe 1 minute to load by hand. I really think all this complaining is exaggeration. If getting out and helping isn't something you're inclined to do, that's your choice.


Everything is easy.
So is waiting for pax 6 minutes. Very easy. Still not doing it.

Saying something is easy isn't a good argument.

Grocery store pickups = losing money.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> because often it takes two hours to get a ping.


So instead of making those guaranteed few bucks you'd rather sit and wait lord knows how long to get another ping? I don't understand the reasoning.

It also sounds like the area or market you're working is terrible. If this is a do or die gig for you my hat's off to you for sticking with it.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

noob.... you cancel those trips...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

BCS DRIVER said:


> So instead of making those guaranteed few bucks you'd rather sit and wait lord knows how long to get another ping? I don't understand the reasoning.
> 
> It also sounds like the area or market you're working is terrible. If this is a do or die gig for you my hat's off to you for sticking with it.


The concept of profit v loss escapes a lot of people.
Amazed me how many people with degrees in Finance and Economics don't get it.
Accountants do.

If you get paid $5 to do something - but it costs you $5.50 to do it, it is more PROFITABLE for you to do nothing.
If you are talking about 'cash flow' then ... that's a whole 'nuter subject. But, profit, yea, you don't spend more than it costs - well, not for long anyway.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Grocery store pickups = losing money.


Grocery store pickups = not making as much money as we'd like to be.

5 minutes after arrival to pick up the wait timer kicks in. Locally that's $.18/minute. Every 10 minutes you make $1.80. $10.80 an hour. With no expense ( car should not be running ).


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> The concept of profit v loss escapes a lot of people.
> Amazed me how many people with degrees in Finance and Economics don't get it.
> Accountants do.
> 
> ...


I would think that an accountant might find that some of these trips that supposedly lose money, would be good as far as deductions.

And if the trip paid $5, like one of the scenarios outlined above, i would like to know what the presumed loss is. 30 minutes, and a mile of driving. Show your work...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> And if the trip paid $5, like one of the scenarios outlined above, i would like to know what the presumed loss is. 30 minutes, and a mile of driving. Show your work...


No. Don't want to. I was only showing an example of a loss and how it occurs.
The answer depends on what cost accountants call: variable expense. In other words, what is the cost of that mile. Part of cost is the wages of the operator of the car. Smart owners impute their own wages into a bid for the job. Why? because smart owners pay themselves. 
Everybody's variable costs differ, the amount everyone is willing to make per hour is different. So, your numbers will be different than mine. 
The profit/loss debate as applied to Uber has been ongoing on these boards for years ...

I learned early not to do shopping runs. For me, the analysis is like this: 90% of the time it's not worth it _to me_, not gunna do it.


----------



## drunkinUber (May 7, 2018)

The majority of drivers can't be wrong. 

Only ignorant ants knowingly do grocery store runs.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

OP and I drive the same territory so here it is at our rates - 

Base fare. $0.75
Time 25 x 0.075 = 1.87
Distance: 1.5 x 0.72 =1.08
Total $3.70

Ok, lets look at it with the new rates

Base fare $0.75
Time 25 x $0.12 = $3
Distance 1.5 x $0.62 = $0.93
Total $4.68

Well there we go. Uber heard how much we hated picking up at grocery stores and has made it more profitable. That's obviously what these rate adjustments are all about.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MHR said:


> OP and I drive the same territory so here it is at our rates -
> 
> Base fare. $0.75
> Time 25 x 0.075 = 1.87
> ...


So, then, IF OP accepts your numbers.
The breaking point for him is ... how much does he want to impute for HIS labor. How much does he want to pay himself.
It's another variable that we can't answer for him.
Some people are willing to work for $2 an hour. 
Personally, I'd rather go fishing -- but that is MY decision. His may be different.


----------



## Bear1976 (Nov 27, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores. Don't pickup at grocery stores.
> 
> Now you know. Live and learn, then move on.


If I get a ride request and it ends up being a grocery store, I keep on driving. Unless I need groceries myself, then I cancel in the parking lot and shop, lol


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

BCS DRIVER said:


> So instead of making those guaranteed few bucks you'd rather sit and wait lord knows how long to get another ping? I don't understand the reasoning.
> 
> It also sounds like the area or market you're working is terrible. If this is a do or die gig for you my hat's off to you for sticking with it.


Yes because $3 isn't worth the risk, depreciation, time, and gas.

It's actually OK when the dispatch is fair. I do around $10 an hour with Lyft alone. Uber OTOH...



UberBeemer said:


> You should try it. Its fun.
> 
> Seriously, 20 bags takes maybe 1 minute to load by hand. I really think all this complaining is exaggeration. If getting out and helping isn't something you're inclined to do, that's your choice.


Part of it is the principle. I'm helping someone load and unload 20 bags of groceries and they won't even tip me $1? Who is the jerk here really?

And it was different when the base pay was better (taxi). The absolute lowest you would ever get was $5.xx but realistically you would usually get $7+. With Uber we are often talking $3 AND the probability of a tip is probably half that of taxi. Heck my cable company charges me $5 just to make a payment over the phone. How is picking someone up at a grocery store, loading and unloading their groceries, and driving them home only worth $3? The passengers are the ones who failed here by not abiding by the social contract. If more tipped, we wouldn't mind doing these pings.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> my cable company charges me $5 just to make a payment over the phone


I know, wtf is up with _that_. 
Wifey pays all the bills, but the late calls come to me.
Got a call on a credit card she missed. Told the gal that called "lets take care of it right now. I'll give you a debit card number." She said it would cost me $5 to do that. I said, "I gotta pay you - to pay you? Hell with that - I'll mail you a check if that's easier for you." She said that it wasn't and that she'd accept my debit card payment without extra charge. "Gee, thanks."
It costs them more to process a check than to be paid via debit/credit. 
Call their bluff. See what happens.


----------



## drive4coupons (Nov 29, 2018)

4000+ rides 1 walmart 1st day & never picked up a walmart or store ever again. I know not to touch a hot stove twice.

No workers comp, consider myself healthy worst I ever tweaked my back was lifting 3 pizza boxes, was useless for 3 days, as a young bull stacked 100# boxes of meat, cases of juice etc on pallets 8 hours a day never injured. Older you get the tweaks last 5 days & happen maybe twice a year, I do luggage because its $40-75 an hour good chance at tips, I dont do grocery bags.

Imagine getting $2 net for a ride and a few days in bed.

This is NOT charity, you "adults" really don't care your costs aren't covered? Debating between $5-7 when $10 should be the minimum a driver gets?

children get dollar bills to take trash out, vacuum, wash dishes some of y'all really need to look in the mirror, risking your life for 2 tacos, disrespecting the people who died for labor rights.

Adults give other adults $2 to deliver a bottle or plate 50 feets. cancel those rides or 1 star them but if you take them please just be quiet you don't even care about your own opinion & your actions prove it.

not every ride should be a lottery of course people need short trips, but they ALL should pay $10 to the driver & they're so far from that it's pure comedy at this point

cant even blame em i mean seriously youre over the age of 18 & you willing drive 1-5 miles to a walmart for free, load somesones grocery bags, drive then 1-5 miles & unload them & accept $2-9 for payment with 10% chance at a tip, & do it again, when it ACTUALLY costs you $2-4?

i bet the person you picked up at Walmart tipped the pizza guy but they spit in your face

them is the kind who used to ride the short bus

pure comedy



Bear1976 said:


> If I get a ride request and it ends up being a grocery store, I keep on driving. Unless I need groceries myself, then I cancel in the parking lot and shop, lol


& collect cancel fees while filling your cart, i kid i kid, well least 1 to cover gas for trying to trick me into providing charity to people who cant afford cars, they try to pay me $2 a trip & with starbucks coupons & can afford one whats your excuse haha


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

drive4coupons said:


> 4000+ rides 1 walmart 1st day & never picked up a walmart or store ever again. I know not to touch a hot stove twice.
> 
> No workers comp, consider myself healthy worst I ever tweaked my back was lifting 3 pizza boxes, was useless for 3 days, as a young bull stacked 100# boxes of meat, cases of juice etc on pallets 8 hours a day never injured. Older you get the tweaks last 5 days & happen maybe twice a year, I do luggage because its $40-75 an hour good chance at tips, I dont do grocery bags.
> 
> ...


If I could double like this reply then I surely would...


----------



## drive4coupons (Nov 29, 2018)

crowuber said:


> If I could double like this reply then I surely would...


preciate it

twice a year someones luggage tweaks my back, can only imagine people with worse health or luck

cant file unemployment, no workers comp, no vacation no healthcare or expensive bill & its not like most can take a week off to heal

grab a gallon of milk the wrong way get paid $2 but lose hundreds or thousands

negligence might be the next case, see the guy in London had no insurance no license, cant safely fix a car at under costs it's rent or insurance, cell phone bill cuz cant work without it or fix brakes, gotta eat so its that instead of tires, imagine how many fake inspection forms are used lol

im not taking any for the team & dont work for free period that's the 96% who fail or desperate folks jobs, other drivers my competition take my scraps or dont anything less than $10 gross is an insult

1 outta 10 to keep my cancel rate down


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> I would nicely explain to my mom or grandma that no one is going to want to pick them up from the grocery store with all your bags for $8, since the driver is only getting $4.
> I would hope they understand and make other arrangements.
> 
> You understand why there's a reason that we don't like to pick up from grocery stores right?
> ...


With what U & L pay, you kinda did sign up for volunteer work.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Demon said:


> With what U & L pay, you kinda did sign up for volunteer work.


True.

But not all homeless people eat out of garbage cans.

You can be nothing and at least try to keep your dignity.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Grunions said:


> Agreed. They hired a ride and are often grateful that we got them and their stuff home. Though I have yet to see a tip of out any grocery runs. Yes I get frustrated when the rides are under a mile, but not all Walmart/Grocery pickups are shoppers. I've picked up employees getting off work.


They are "grateful", but not "grateful" enough to tip?

That's not grateful, that's cheap and taking advantage.


----------



## drive4coupons (Nov 29, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> I would think that an accountant might find that some of these trips that supposedly lose money, would be good as far as deductions.
> 
> And if the trip paid $5, like one of the scenarios outlined above, i would like to know what the presumed loss is. 30 minutes, and a mile of driving. Show your work...


3 years
3000+ trips
$7300 in auto repair receipts

my vehicle older so newer ones might not need as much but 125,000 miles on a new car will depreciate the same & ill round down

$2 per trip in just maintenance
$2 minimum gas might be less but think every adult can agree everytime you drive back & forth from your house its a minimum 2 bucks in gas

so

$4 just to turn MY key other peoples keys dont concern me

so all rides under 5 miles i lose money on

all rides under 10 miles are illegal childrens wages

all rides about 15 miles equal minimum wage

learned all that in 3rd grade math

are you really an adult thinking $5 gross is legal payment for delivering hundreds of pounds miles in minutes? try mailing a package same day at the post office they have small margins but operate at a profit(not the funding of pensions for 50 years part?) thats a few pounds now put your car in a box & ask them how much to deliver your 3000+ pound car?

this kid wanted $2 in 1985 you are not an "adult" you are a super scab disrespecting real ADULTS who died for the rights not to be paid like children, incredibly stupid or incredibly desperate

you are as much as the problem as evil uber

btw its 2019

poof










lol working for tax deductions is that like working for starbucks coupons or points? can't even believe youre an actual adult

last night i gave some drop out $5 for bringing me 2 beers 50 feet because she was blessed with large breasts & a pretty smile you had to drive up to 10 miles total, pick up some loser who cant afford a car or has 20 duis adding up to 500 pounds of cargo if the loser has friends & deliver them

enjoy the 4 gumballs or 1 taco profit genius, but id save it for the commercial insurance im sure you have or for fixing the brakes & bald tires when they arrive



touberornottouber said:


> UberBeemer, remember you usually aren't paid for the time until you reach the pin. Also you aren't paid for the first two minutes of wait time from what I understand. So if you are paid for 25 minutes of time you probably actually spent somewhere between 30 to 40 minutes of your time doing that trip.
> 
> In my area if you spent 40 minutes total on a trip for $5.14 that likely means you made $5 an hour for that hour. In fact it often means you made $2.50 an hour because often it takes two hours to get a ping.
> 
> ...


he like uber thinks the driver who picks them up lives right next door & owns a home right next to where they dropped them off & immediately gets a ping after every drop off taking them to another home they own nearby.

dead miles, maintenance, repairs, accidents, tickets, dont exist in their minds drivers should be happy getting $5 after spending $4 of their own i mean its a $1 profit right? woohoo taco money

theyre children 96% will fail and the others are on the payroll to spew this nonsense

actual adults giving strangers rides risking everything for $5

in the early 90s teenager friends needed $5-10 gas money(@ .90 a gallon) if they wanted to ride with me & we were probably going the same place its 2019 & look how "adults" degrade themselves & try to justify it so they dont have to wear a paper hat, have a schedule, take a drug test for a actual legal job & make minimum wage


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I never understood the position that we are somehow above helping a mom get her groceries home. Yeah, the short trips are a little aggravating. But its short. I could see if it was costco or something, and the stuff purchased won't fit in the car.


And I could never understand someone expecting others to do for them without any form of payment.


----------



## drive4coupons (Nov 29, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> I stand by my observation. Plenty of posts on the subject have stated in as many words, or equivilant, that its not worth their time. That, in my opinion, is basically saying "their" time is so valuable that "they" deserve nothing but "better" rides. Feel free to disagree, but if you want to debate character, shoot me a pm.


 $5 is literally worthless if it costs you $4, $9 might ne minimum wage if 100% of the time you get another request a minute after drop off less than a mile away

as an actual human my time is more valuable than that & being a top 5 most dangerous job(cab, truck drive in top 10 twice, police at 13 & most of them traffic related) my life is definitely more valuable, the waitress isnt risking her life every trip

you are not a Man or Woman or adult for that matter accepting rides less than $10 you are a child, stupid or desperate. you are also enabling uber/lyft into cutting rates lower & lower

it would take less than 24 hours for these companies to go under or raise rates if their weren't so many drivers willing to work for illegal wages & they prey on those less intelligent downtrodden amongst us


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Every Walmart pickup I've done has been an employee.


did they tip you, they are making more than you if your driving base fares


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

drive4coupons said:


> $5 is literally worthless if it costs you $4


Literally would be if it cost you $5. I think you mean virtually.



drive4coupons said:


> egal payment


Legal payment is any payment agreed to, for a good or service that is lawful to sell.

And the idea that it costs $2 just to run an errand? What are you driving, a tank?

The more you guys defend the attitude, the more convinced i am that you might either be lazy, or prideful.

Your (special, super-skilled uber driving) time is so valuable, and the expense and depreciation of one short grocery run is such a burden to your bottom line. And somehow, you just know for sure the one gravy ride of the day will be missed...

You chose to work a car service. We all did. It's not rocket surgery.

I guess we have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> They are "grateful", but not "grateful" enough to tip?
> 
> That's not grateful, that's cheap and taking advantage.


That's incredibly entitled thinking.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Demon said:


> That's incredibly entitled thinking.


For loading and unloading someone's groceries too? The social contract says you need to tip. MAYBE with the exception if you are disabled. Even then. would it kill someone to tip even $1?

Frankly I think anyone who doesn't tip me at least $1 is a scumbag unless I did something wrong (other than being the "wrong" gender, age or race). It's the least you can do.

What are they paying in Orlando now? 52 cents a mile and a little under 9 cents a minute? Yeah, I think you need to be tipped. Especially if you are taking in groceries for them.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> The more you guys defend the attitude, the more convinced i am that you might either be lazy, or prideful.


What about the attitude you keep defending?



UberBeemer said:


> I never understood the position that we are somehow above helping a mom get her groceries home.





UberBeemer said:


> , i hope your mom, sister, aunt, wife, grandma, never have to use Uber to get groceries.





UberBeemer said:


> My position is, you can at least take pride in that you helped this person.


You keep talking about helping "moms" get their groceries. 
If that's what you want to do that's great. 
But which is it?
Don't confuse that, or try to confuse us, with making money.

I got my mom to worry about.

You can say we're messed up for not picking up moms all you want. 
But don't act like we're wrong for not doing it as a business decision. 
Because we're not wrong.

Moms are casualties of rideshare.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Smh. This thread is 8 pages too long.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> What about the attitude you keep defending?
> 
> You keep talking about helping "moms" get their groceries.
> If that's what you want to do that's great.
> ...


I didn't exactly call you wrong, so much as tried to make a point that these rides aren't harbingers of the apocalypse. I think i said, i agree to disagree.

Uber on.


----------



## Lordridley (Jan 11, 2016)

It was during my first week and I did the same mistake but the guy was super nice and tipped $20 cash.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I think i said, i agree to disagree.


You said that much later in this thread. 
Glad you're starting to come to your senses.



Lordridley said:


> It was during my first week and I did the same mistake but the guy was super nice and tipped $20 cash.


Funny how even with a $20 tip you considered it a mistake. 
That's how bad they are.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

UberBeemer said:


> For all of you insisting that cancelling is the bold move, i hope your mom, sister, aunt, wife, grandma, never have to use Uber to get groceries.


Your logic is so immature. I can't understand how you've become a moderator. Isn't it well known that you don't let emotions rule when doing business?
My parents have several rental properties, and every time they've been kind to tenants who were late on their rent, they have been taken advantage of.
Now, if any tenant is 3 + days late on rent, it's automatic eviction papers filed in court. Doesn't matter even if it's a single mom struggling to raise three kids on her own...

Please stop spouting this nonsense about being kind to cheap ass non tipping pax.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Slim Pete said:


> Isn't it well known that you don't let emotions rule when doing business?


Well said.
You put in once sentence what I've been trying to say in 20 or so posts.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

The best business people i know aren't so cold and heartless. And, they built something from nothing to become wealthy. 

You guys do your thing. I will do mine. You complain about occasional low paying fare, and claim to be shrewd businessmen. I will keep calling you on it.

But tell me this, if you are so cunning, so mature, how come you can't figure out how to do these now and then without it "ruining" your day or frame of mind?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> The best business people i know aren't so cold and heartless. And, they built something from nothing to become wealthy.


I don't know who you know, but I would argue that the best business people are in fact cold and heartless.



UberBeemer said:


> But tell me this, if you are so cunning, so mature, how come you can't figure out how to do these now and then without it "ruining" your day or frame of mind?


I don't understand this.
What are you suggesting? If someone finds something that they don't like or enjoy at all, that they keep doing it because they're mature?

Makes zero sense.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> I would argue that the best business people are in fact cold and heartless.


That philosophy gave us Travis and people like him. I could not agree less.



Cableguynoe said:


> What are you suggesting?


The mature reference was to Slim's remark. Yes. Mature people do things they dont like sometimes, without complaining it was the worst thing ever.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> Grocery store pickups? Nope, don't do them. If you do, can't complain about the amount of shit piled in your car.
> 
> *If you pickup @ a bar, would you complain that the passengers are drunk?*


Absolutely!

https://uberpeople.net/threads/say-no-to-uberdrunks.48390/


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> The best business people i know aren't so cold and heartless. And, they built something from nothing to become wealthy.


The one I knew, only because I worked for him a few years, did indeed build something from nothing. He was in fact cold and heartless. And was dishonest to boot. Started with cable TV systems, sold out and started buying banks. He's now worth 100s of millions if not a billion plus. Definitely had business savvy. Definitely did not have good personal ethics.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Yes. Mature people do things they dont like sometimes, without complaining it was the worst thing ever.


LOL. Like most of your posts on this thread (and many others) you completely miss the point and try to talk your way around it.

Why would I choose to do something I don't like? Because I'm mature?
That's just silly. The smart thing would be to avoid it if at all possible.
And the subject we're talking about is very much one of those things that can be avoided.

Again you give no logical reason, and you haven't at all in this thread, for someone to do grocery store pickups other than wanting to help someone's mom.


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

Speaking for me personally, and maybe others: yes, my time is valuable. There are lots of things that I could be doing other than Uber Driving. So I want to feel that I have gotten a decent return off of my time investment and sacrifice. When I have a ride with a dudebro who _*expects *_me to take a 10 minute unpaid* side-trip to the C-Store so he can buy beer and smokes, or I have what should've been a 5 minute ride home from the Grocery Store incur an additional 20 minutes of unpaid* labor because the pax *expects* me to help with their bags, .... That is simply the pax being disrespectful of my time, disrespectful of me as a fellow human being, and taking advantage of a flawed system. And I have a problem with that.

I continue to protest the notion that refusing to work for pennies a minute somehow means that I am lazy, egomaniac, prideful, and now immature. But, as you said, we will have to agree to disagree.

*unpaid = pennies a minute, literally, $0.12 in DFW, which in my mind is essentially nothing


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> LOL. Like most of your posts on this thread (and many others) you completely miss the point and try to talk your way around it.


If you think that, you are missing my point. Don't blame me when your "i dont want to" comment makes you sound entitled.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> . Don't blame me when your "i dont want to" comment makes you sound entitled.


What?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> If you think that, you are missing my point. Don't blame me when your "i dont want to" comment makes you sound entitled.


For me, it depends on the circumstances.
I do random kind acts for no apparent reason all the time; and then sometimes I say "no".

Sometimes its just my mood. Sometimes its because I get the feeling that people demand it or expect it. Had a pax _*tell *_me once that "oh yes, you _will _stop at Starbucks so I can get my coffee." I grinned and said, "Wanna bet?" he looked at me hard and I said, "Just throw a twenty up on the dashboard and I'll match it, and we'll see if I stop or not. Winner take all. Bet?". He hesitated too long so I pulled over to tell them to GTFO. Surprise was the look of the day. Now, if he'd of _asked_, it might have been a different response.

I've told more than one person that "I am the nicest guy you ever met. I am also the biggest a-hole you've ever run into. Good news is that it is up to _you _which one you get. You get to set the tone."


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> For me, it depends on the circumstances.
> I do random kind acts for no apparent reason all the time; and then sometimes I say "no".
> 
> Sometimes its just my mood. Sometimes its because I get the feeling that people demand it or expect it. Had a pax _*tell *_me once that "oh yes, you _will _stop at Starbucks so I can get my coffee." I grinned and said, "Wanna bet?" he looked at me hard and I said, "Just throw a twenty up on the dashboard and I'll match it, and we'll see if I stop or not. Winner take all. Bet?". He hesitated too long so I pulled over to tell them to GTFO. Surprise was the look of the day. Now, if he'd of _asked_, it might have been a different response.
> ...


I have no argument that doing a grocery store pickup can be considered a random act of kindness.

Just call it what it is.


----------



## ecarpio (Apr 20, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> If there are that many bags I just down rate them for wait time unless there's a cash tip. I'm always frightened that if I'm almost to the pax (i.e. I can see them) and cancel, it will go against me in Uber's eyes somehow.
> 
> I don't abide by the "don't pick up at grocery stores" rule. Often times it's an employee or someone with just one or two bags. Easy peasy. And at least a couple of times I've gotten a $5 tip from someone with a lot of bags.


"Thank you for being a valuable partner."


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Slim Pete said:


> Your logic is so immature. I can't understand how you've become a moderator. Isn't it well known that you don't let emotions rule when doing business?
> My parents have several rental properties, and every time they've been kind to tenants who were late on their rent, they have been taken advantage of.
> Now, if any tenant is 3 + days late on rent, it's automatic eviction papers filed in court. Doesn't matter even if it's a single mom struggling to raise three kids on her own...
> 
> Please stop spouting this nonsense about being kind to cheap ass non tipping pax.


That's an apples to oranges comparison.



touberornottouber said:


> For loading and unloading someone's groceries too? The social contract says you need to tip. MAYBE with the exception if you are disabled. Even then. would it kill someone to tip even $1?
> 
> Frankly I think anyone who doesn't tip me at least $1 is a scumbag unless I did something wrong (other than being the "wrong" gender, age or race). It's the least you can do.
> 
> What are they paying in Orlando now? 52 cents a mile and a little under 9 cents a minute? Yeah, I think you need to be tipped. Especially if you are taking in groceries for them.


There's no social contract and that's incredibly entitled thinking.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Demon said:


> That's an apples to oranges comparison.
> 
> There's no social contract and that's incredibly entitled thinking.


If hookers can have standards and reject certain men even if they have money, so can UBER drivers.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> If hookers can have standards and reject certain men even if they have money, so can UBER drivers.


I've got no problem if a driver rolls over to the pickup spot, and decides to cancel because the pax has too many groceries.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Demon said:


> I've got no problem if a driver rolls over to the pickup spot, and decides to cancel because the pax has too many groceries.


Then you're one of the good demons


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Then you're one of the good demons


But drivers need to understand that every time they turn someone down with groceries it brings them closer to regulation or to self driving cars.


----------



## ecarpio (Apr 20, 2017)

Demon said:


> But drivers need to understand that every time they turn someone down with groceries it brings them closer to regulation or to self driving cars.


That, my friend. That will happen regardless.


----------

